
Show HN: Tez, an HTTP interface for Redis written in Go - zicon35
https://github.com/jatinsandilya/tez
======
zicon35
Hey everyone, this is a little project that I made to retrieve/store JSON data
into Redis directly via an API. So no more serialising and deserialising on
JSON in your own service code.

